# bridge with vlan and epair quiestions



## petruxa (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm confused how if_bridge interacts with VLAN in 9-STABLE and 10-STABLE.

What is the right way for configuring a bridge with VLANs on FreeBSD in general?
Can I control whether a member port forwards tagged frames or not (untag them)? Can I limit VLAN IDs on a port?
Is it possible to create a VLAN from inside a jail using a VNET with an epair? If so, is it possible to limit VLAN IDs on the parent bridge interface?


----------

